# Paphio species identification ....



## biothanasis (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi all,

These are the three species I have... Could anyone tell me the species? Thank you very much in advance... 

PS: I hope I have uploaded the photos correctly so you can see them...


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 3, 2007)

*Paphio desease?*

Hi all again,

In these photos I hope you can see what I mean... (I guess...)... Is this something familiar? Something to worry about? What could I do?

Heather you are right about the paphio's species...  Could you please tell me or sent me the recerie with the cinnamon? ( [email protected] )

Thank you very much in advance...


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 3, 2007)

Note: it is the same leaf in both photos!!!


----------



## Heather (Jul 3, 2007)

It will be hard to identify the first two plants because they are hybrids but I would guess the first one has charlesworthii as one parent because it is known to impart that nice type of dorsal into its hybrids. 

The second one I think has probably delenatii and some sort of cochlopetalum as the parent. I'm going to guess moquettianum because of the greenish dorsal. 

I have no clue what to tell you about those leaves! Has your culture changed drastically recently? 

For the cinnamon, all you need is a jar of the regular spice. Use the powder to dust on cut surfaces of leaves. I have heard not to get it on the roots though because it can have a drying effect. 

Hope some of that is helpful. Maybe others will weigh in with more information for you!


----------



## Hien (Jul 3, 2007)

Someone can correct me, but I don't think the first & the second are species.
The first one looks like a hybrid w/ charlesworthii & a vini Maudiae
The second one looks like a hybrid of primulinum or moquetteanum with delenatii

The last one maybe a species. gratrixianum


----------



## Marco (Jul 3, 2007)

your slippers look great! i think the last one is a gratrixianum as well...not to sure about the first two though.


----------



## Candace (Jul 3, 2007)

Definately, the first two are hybrids not species. The leaves look like something has been nibbling on them. Cinnamon won't help you with that. Are they being grown outside?


----------



## gore42 (Jul 3, 2007)

Looks like you might have mite damage on those leaves; and I'd agree that the third bloom photo is possibly Paph. gratrixianum. Don't know about the hybrids...

- Matt


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 3, 2007)

The second flower could be Delophyllum (delenatii x glaucophyllum) or as Heather & Hein said, delenatii x moquettianum -- these two crosses are very similar. Regarding the leaf problem: It seems to be worse toward the base. Can you look at it with a magnifying glass? I still wonder if it could be a scale.
Delophyllum:


----------



## Heather (Jul 3, 2007)

Those bumps look raised to me, and that's what he described. I've never seen that with mites, am I just a lucky one?


----------



## Candace (Jul 3, 2007)

I've never seen raised bumps with mites either, Heather. But, treating it for all critters would probably be beneficial!


----------



## gore42 (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh, I guess I didn't read that carefully....  They wouldn't be mites if they were raised... they looked pitted to me. Nevermind.

- Matt


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks for identifying the paphios!!!!!
As far as that thing on the leaf, it's all the same and maybe getting less!!! The plant has a little leaf that gets bigger at this period!!! I can't say the "whit spots" are affecting the growth of the plant, but that is for now, I don't know what happens in the long run...  The plant is grown indoors on a tray...

I would like to ask two questions:

1. Does anyone know the characteristics of artificial lighting conditions for paphs? (fluorescent vs bulbous lights, spectrum (in kelvin) e.t.c) (I know that it differs in between the species but there should be a general guide...) For example are "grolux" ok for paphs and does the power (in watt) affect plant's growth?

2. How can I promote root growth in paphs?

Also could someone tell me what ""s/h"" is? I've seen it many times in the forum, but haven't found what it means...


----------



## Heather (Jul 4, 2007)

biothanasis said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for identifying the paphios!!!!!
> As far as that thing on the leaf, it's all the same and maybe getting less!!! The plant has a little leaf that gets bigger at this period!!! I can't say the "whit spots" are affecting the growth of the plant, but that is for now, I don't know what happens in the long run...  The plant is grown indoors on a tray...



Which plant of the three pictured has the bumps? 
I had a 4N lowii with something similar, though the bumps were in much fewer numbers and I was told it had to do with the plant being 4N, perhaps - you know, we get pimples on pouches with polyploidy...just a thought. 




biothanasis said:


> I would like to ask two questions:
> 
> 1. Does anyone know the characteristics of artificial lighting conditions for paphs? (fluorescent vs bulbous lights, spectrum (in kelvin) e.t.c) (I know that it differs in between the species but there should be a general guide...) For example are "grolux" ok for paphs and does the power (in watt) affect plant's growth?
> 
> ...



My experience with lights has been that just about anything works for Paphs. Generally the multi florals need the most in wattage, but a fluorescent (such as T4, T5, or T8), compact fluorescent (what I use to keep electricity costs down now), Metal Halide or High Pressure Sodium, or even mercury vapor lamps (such as the Wonderlite) have worked just fine for me. Sunlight is nice too.  

I think my plants grew best in a combination of sun from a Southeast facing bay window with additional lights (the type of additional lights didn't really seem to matter).

FWIW, your mileage may vary. I have moved four times since April of 2006 and have gone from windowsill growing to basement growing so I've tried it all and the plants still seem to bloom fairly well. 

Regarding root growth - you can get hormones such as KLN (which I use to promote root growth). I think Paphs like to be repotted, and often that helps them start active root growth again. Others may have more suggestions there....

S/H is what is referred to as growing semi-hydroponically. See www.firstrays.com for a detailed explanation. People seem to have varying results with it. I did okay, but found I didn't water frequently enough to promote good root growth from the base of the plant, I only grew new roots from the bottom, down into the water resevoir.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi all,

Heather you are really SUPERB!!!!! .... and your info is(?) very helpfull to me...

Thank you very very much....

The plant that has the spots is the purple flowered one and I can figure out (or guess) that it has come from a division, because when I bought the plant it wasn't ancored in the medium and it's roots are very short... I think that is not very good, but I have ordered it through a flower shop and I couldn't take back my order!!! They can't say when an orchid plant is healthy and vigorous ...  I think my passion overcomes such odstachles (did I write it in a correct way?)

Anyway... Thank you again for everything...
Be always happy...


----------

